# Add your best photos thread



## Jessep (Dec 1, 2004)

The best way to see a place is through the eyes of another like minded individual, and that's the primary reason I visit Passion. So I propose a thread that minimizes text and maximizes photos. Here are three from this summer that I really liked.

1. scenery: Bridger Ridge, Bozeman MT
2. concept: UConn Forest, CT
3. just worked out for some reason: UConn Forest, CT


----------



## hfly (Dec 30, 2003)

A rarity:


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)

Mammoth Mountain, CA. This picture is probably the best photo I have ever taken. My wife is the rider. The day was perfect.










This picture was the first I ever got of my wife catching air so it is special to me (she has since gone a bit bigger, I am very proud of her progress). The trail that the photo was taken on was my favorite trail that we rode this whole year.










Edit:

I also wanted to post one of my faithfull steed so as not to make her jealous. This one is my favorite pic, of my favorite bike, on my favorite trail, on a famously beautiful day.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2006)

*Fruita*

group shot @ 2004 FFTF


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

This thread is gonna be a dialup killer for sure 

Henry Coe State Park, Gilroy CA


Auburn, CA


Sea Otter Classic, Monterey, CA










Soquel Demonstration Forest, somewhere in the Santa Cruz Mtns


Saratoga Gap with the MTBR Ultralord


Downieville, CA




A random bike image that I've got


Those are a few of my favorite images


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

*disclaimer: i didn't take this photo*

but it is one of my all-time favorites.

screampint on a Fruita area trail that no longer exists...










my compliments to the photographer...whoever it was.

[edit] oh, and one more - this one's been my wallpaper for ages.










rt


----------



## Jessep (Dec 1, 2004)

I forgot about this one, it's been my desktop background for a while.. I just haven't closed enough windows to see it.


----------



## ecibis (Mar 11, 2004)

*From a recent Maah daah hey trip...*

These photos bring back the beauty and difficulty of a recent trip to the badlands...


----------



## Pomegranate (Oct 28, 2006)

Love the snowpuff.

I'll add (all taken on mtb rides):


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

Not as exciting but it was January 60's in Cali:thumbsup:


----------



## Ultra Magnus (Jan 13, 2004)

I don't know why but I really like this photo...

It's been my wallpaper for a while now.


----------



## EndoRando (Sep 21, 2004)

Here's a few self portraits from about six weeks ago when we had an unseasonably warm day. The trail is Lost Lake on the Kenai Peninsula of Alaska, from Kenai Lake near Moose Pass then arriving at Seward near Exit Glacier. I'm already wishing for more days like these now that we've got snow. 

Rando


----------



## derek1 (Dec 17, 2004)

great thread and photos some of my recent favorites.

Chehalis western trail










Craig in Capitol forest. Olympia WA










My commuter










two of my favorite things. wife and bike 










Cap forest again










My new shuttle vehicle










fall riding


----------



## anthonys (Jan 22, 2004)

Pictures...of places


----------



## JSM (Jun 13, 2005)

UPS








Gooseberry Mesa








Little Creek Mesa








Cassidy Trail near Thunder Mountain


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

Kudzu said:


> group shot @ 2004 FFTF


Jason was leading! Thanks for that shot, it's fun to see people you know in a stranger's picture.


----------



## superlightracer (Feb 11, 2004)




----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

*rt* said:


> but it is one of my all-time favorites.
> 
> screampint on a Fruita area trail that no longer exists...
> 
> my compliments to the photographer...whoever it was.


Correction: JJ, one of my friends, on a trail that still exists (but is now closed to mtb's), in a photo taken by yours truly.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

screampint said:


> Correction: JJ, one of my friends, on a trail that still exists (but is now closed to mtb's), in a photo taken by yours truly.


ack! and all this time i've been telling people that was you in the picture. oops! you know, i use that picture at the end of every presentation i give - it's the background for my slide with all of my contact info. 

great shot sarah. 

rt


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Great first post. Love the commuter!


----------



## STinGa (Jan 14, 2004)

*A few from me*

From a ride on the beach earlier this month.


----------



## Jessep (Dec 1, 2004)

Love the critter shots.. I swear that snake is posing and that goat is laughing... How about a newt and a salamander for a change of pace?


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

My daughter, then 9, all rigid on Klondike Bluffs.
My son, then 11, on Joe's Ridge.
One of my favorite places in the world, just beyond my backyard.
The other season, a damn cold day on Golden Pond.
Another local haunt a short singletrack ride away.


----------



## scone (Aug 23, 2006)

do they have to be our own pics? ah well, copyright infringement here I come...

1. awesome picture from national geographic
2. my pic of us on road bikes (heaven forbid!) in banff


----------



## theeric (Mar 9, 2006)

Some AWESOME photos up there :thumbsup:

This is from Mount Saint Helens, I took it with my Canon 4MP camera:


----------



## zzsean (Nov 3, 2004)

*a few of my favorites*


----------



## S-Works (Dec 30, 2003)

superlightracer said:


>


Here's another Tracer pic for ya


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

here are some of my favorites...all taken from Moab last spring. I think I need to travel more.


----------



## Guyechka (Jul 19, 2005)

Jessep said:


> I forgot about this one, it's been my desktop background for a while.. I just haven't closed enough windows to see it.


Isn't that the backside of the Fern trail at Case?


----------



## mtnbiker66 (Sep 27, 2004)

My pics suck but.........
Me on Burnt Mtn Trail,Dupont, Brevard N.C.

My son on Burnt Mtn Brevard N.C.


----------



## Clip'd In (Sep 13, 2005)

*Easter Morning 2006*

My Desktop - Lucky Shot


----------



## Jessep (Dec 1, 2004)

Yeah, I think you nailed it..


----------



## icegeek (Feb 16, 2004)

_Cool Chillin_









_Opposition_









_Clack, clack, clack, brrrrr_
​


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

This thread has some really nice work...WOW.


----------



## hobbers (Aug 26, 2006)

jorgemonkey said:


> Soquel Demonstration Forest, somewhere in the Santa Cruz Mtns


I've seen that jump before. Man, I need to get back out there. SDF is quite a fun ride. Good variety of technical terrain.


----------



## smudge (Jan 12, 2004)

Lots of great pictures here. This one wasn't taken by me, but it captures me riding and the photographer did a great job of making this look MUCH bigger than it actually is...I mean STIL. Photo credits to Corey Benson.


----------



## dhz (May 16, 2004)

my pictures


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Spain this lucy!


----------



## jparker164 (Mar 2, 2004)

A few of mine from the summer:























and one from the spring, no retreat:


----------



## PAmtbiker (Feb 2, 2005)

lidarman said:


> This thread has some really nice work...WOW.


Agreed... i'll add my subpar photography to this collection

Pic #1: Me on Golden Spike Trail- Moab, UT... photo credit: Colin Maher
Pic #2: Soverign Trail scenery- Moab
Pic #3: The illusive smooth section at French Creek State Park


----------



## rippling over canyons (Jun 11, 2004)

*August 2006 in Colorado:*


----------



## MCtigre (Feb 24, 2006)

Here is me in Arkansas.


----------



## mattbikeboy (Jun 8, 2004)

Some of mine from this year:

1. Red Rock National Conservation Area at 9:00pm
2. Red Rock National Conservation Area at 7:00am
3. Pretty Things
4. Me at Gooseberry Mesa
5. Red Rock National Conservation Area at 6:00am


----------



## DickemDown (Jun 23, 2004)

*Mammoth 05*

me, backside vogueing on some rock @ skid marks looking on the lakes










paddy and me riding the log


----------



## MrMountainHop (Oct 20, 2005)

So many great photos on this thread!

It's been a good year:

Dark Hollow, Brian Head, UT 









Horsethief Bench, Fruita, CO









Return of the original Nite Lite
The Buttermilks, Bishop, CA









"Here kitty, kitty, kitty..."
Angeles National Forest, Angelus Oaks, CA









Kessel Run, Fruita, CO
(photo Jessica Bair)


----------



## bajamtnbkr (Mar 23, 2005)

*From Socal*

Upper Otay Lake, San Diego area a few months ago.


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

Slate Rock, Pisgah NF









McCormick County, SC









Hanover Center, NH









Harbison SF, SC









McCormick County, SC


----------



## anthonys (Jan 22, 2004)

lidarman said:


> Spain this lucy!


Spain as in 'splain?

The Erg Chebbi, near Merzouga, Morocco. Sunset in the Sahara. Seas of sand, contraband beer, calls to prayer, berber drums.

I had watched in dismay as three figures inched their way up a massive sand dune before I clued in to the fact that they spoiled one picture but made another.

Here's a different view.










Got some time to kill? Take a llittle trip with me: https://www.anthonysloan.com/morocco.html


----------



## anthonys (Jan 22, 2004)

This thread would be alot more fun if Nikon had just handed us all a brand new d80.... 


En serio, lotsa very, very nice stuff. Some old favorites, and some new ones too.


----------



## eggraid101 (Mar 13, 2006)

Is there a way to get the photos in this thread onto my computer? They are spectacular!


----------



## Surfas (Sep 13, 2005)

*From Portugal*

http://www.portugalbike.com/EN/index.asp


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

eggraid101 said:


> Is there a way to get the photos in this thread onto my computer? They are spectacular!


Right click, save as...


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

*Mmmmmmmmoab.*

My 3 fav's from last weekend

Shrimp Rock Lake







</img>

The Usual View







</img>

WTF? Only 2 showing?







</img>


----------



## screampint (Dec 10, 2001)

I think I saw that Yeti with the Mavrick fork this past weekend in Fruita. Did you stop in town? Or maybe I saw it on the trails.


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

screampint said:


> I think I saw that Yeti with the Mavrick fork this past weekend in Fruita. Did you stop in town? Or maybe I saw it on the trails.


Nope - Just Moab this weekend. It hasn't made it to Fruita yet.

Maybe it's the mojo of your indirect connection to that bike that makes it feel familiar...

Last yeti died in Fruita
Slayer rented at OTE
Long travel fully appreciated
575 purchased on warranty replacement.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

here's one of them...










and with a little editing you get this...










see? i'm not that useless with computers.

rt


----------



## VoltesV (May 26, 2004)

*...*

View of Lake Tahoe (approximately midnight) after a day of riding Northstar


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

*rt* said:


> here's one of them...
> 
> see? i'm not that useless with computers.
> 
> rt


Was it not showing up in my post?

I like your crop - less dramatic, more peaceful.

Nope - not useless with computers at all. Just don't let you near a TiVo.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)




----------



## Jessep (Dec 1, 2004)

Nice finch.. 

that third roadie picture is pretty sweet too... for a roadie picture..

Anthony: I keep seeing the D80 banner above,maybe it's a sign?

I swear, every picture I see of the overlooks on Amasa back and Porcupine is just as amazing as the last.. 

To everyone: frickin' great pictures, I'm so glad I don't have slow internet tubes right now..


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

forkboy said:


> Was it not showing up in my post?
> 
> I like your crop - less dramatic, more peaceful.
> 
> Nope - not useless with computers at all. Just don't let you near a TiVo.


nope. i see red x's for the first 2 photos.

i liked the reflections in the water & cropped to emphasize. 

pffth. i haven't seen any sparks from the TiVo.......yet.

rt


----------



## Debaser (Jan 12, 2004)

One of my favorites from Sunday. GJ.


----------



## eggraid101 (Mar 13, 2006)

*I've got a Mac iBook*



screampint said:


> Right click, save as...


I've got it somewhat figured out...even if I can't right click.


----------



## anthonys (Jan 22, 2004)

option-click


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

*rt* said:


> nope. i see red x's for the first 2 photos.
> 
> i liked the reflections in the water & cropped to emphasize.
> 
> ...


Yeah - you haven't seen any saved shows from the TiVo yet either, have you? :thumbsup:

Maybe that's got it now... I just need to go back to hosting my own pictures. So much easier that way.


----------



## chequamagon (Oct 4, 2006)

*Utah and Ireland*

Pics in order:

Moab Utah, Awoke to find this, March 15, 2006

Moab, Utah, Porcupine "overlook", March 17, 2006

Moab, Utah, Poison Spider camping area (Wall Street), March 19, 2006 (courtesy of Brad Bond Photography, a close friend)

Method of travel, Killarney, Ireland, July 19, 2003

The "Ring of Kerry", Cahirciveen, Ireland, July 16, 2003


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

chequamagon said:


> Moab, Utah, Poison Spider camping area (Wall Street), March 19, 2006 (courtesy of Brad Bond Photography, a close friend)


Tell your friend that is one awesome shot! Beautiful!


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Oct 7, 2006)

derek1 said:


> great thread and photos some of my recent favorites.
> 
> Chehalis western trail
> 
> ...


Excellent pics. Nice longboard--do you bomb hills with it (I noticed that the trucks are de-wedged)?


----------



## chequamagon (Oct 4, 2006)

It was shot with a Nikon D100 on a tripod, 10 second exposure, towards our campsite where we had a large bonfire to illuminate the wall.


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

chequamagon said:


> It was shot with a Nikon D100 on a tripod, 10 second exposure,


Actually, that was a 30 second exposure. Great shot.


----------



## chequamagon (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks Pete!

Shows how much I know about photos. I have two cameras, a Fujifilm S3100 digital, and a Canon Rebel XT Digital. Both are used on "Auto" 99% of the time, and my photos never come out anywhere near as good as Brad's.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

forkboy said:


> Yeah - you haven't seen any saved shows from the TiVo yet either, have you? :thumbsup: .


what's your point?



rt


----------



## catch22 (Apr 30, 2004)

.....


----------



## icegeek (Feb 16, 2004)

Pete said:


> Actually, that was a 30 second exposure. Great shot.


Reminds me of a not-so-great shot of mine from last week










(hand-held @ 4.5 sec)


----------



## Blendthree (Feb 10, 2006)

Wow, what a great thread. If any of you aspiring photogs wish to have your work published please drop a line at:

[email protected]


----------



## mtbcat (May 15, 2006)

[/QUOTE soquel demonsration forest in photo # 8 how do you get the rider in focus and the back ground blured killer shot


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

I dont have the gift of Photography but I love sharing my sights with others!
1. Lean-To type shelter along the Long Path near Thatcher Park, NY
2. Stream along the way on the Long Path
3. Looking down onto the Helderberg Escarpment near Thatcher Park, NY
4. Trail 9 at Hunter Mountain Hunter, NY
5. Not a bike picture but the sun setting over the Wasatch Range from Sandy, UT
6. Again Not biking but its Mineral Basin at Snowbird, UT


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

mtbcat said:


> [/QUOTE soquel demonsration forest in photo # 8 how do you get the rider in focus and the back ground blured killer shot


Panning.

Move the camera with the rider and use a slow shutter speed. How slow? That depends on how close you are to the subject. You need to be moving the camera pretty quickly. For the shots in my post that use that technique, I was shooting at around 1/40th sec. to 1/80th sec. and the riders were anywhere from 5 feet away to 25 feet away.

This one was at 1/80th sec.


----------



## anthonys (Jan 22, 2004)

jeffj said:


> Panning.
> 
> Move the camera with the rider and use a slow shutter speed. How slow? That depends on how close you are to the subject. You need to be moving the camera pretty quickly. For the shots in my post that use that technique, I was shooting at around 1/40th sec. to 1/80th sec. and the riders were anywhere from 5 feet away to 25 feet away.


Ah yes, pan shots.


----------



## Erwin8r (Oct 26, 2006)

:thumbsup:


catch22 said:


> .....


Amazing! I half-way expect to see Frodo running out of that last shot! Simply awesome. I need to take my camera out with me... (not to mention camera-envy on some of these shots...). Thanks, folks--these shots really re-invigorate the passion for cycling...


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

not sure what "best" means....


----------



## PhysicsGuy (Oct 18, 2005)




----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Man are there some good shots here. Some from expected places, others not so expected. I'll chime in w/a few from my HD.


----------



## edemtbs (Apr 12, 2005)

anthonys said:


> Ah yes, pan shots.


!!!!!!!


----------



## DGC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Talk about an excellent thread*

I could go through pictures all night just trying to get some that are decent enough to add in here, I say that because all of you are posting such excellent photo's. Holy crap, great stuff everybody.

Picture #1 = Shawn Palmer at Sea Otter, I did not take this picture, Chris did of NorCal Photo.
#2 in Moab
#3 Lake Tahoe
#4 Mount Whitney
#5 Tahoe in fall.


----------



## DGC (Jan 12, 2004)

DGC said:


> I could go through pictures all night just trying to get some that are decent enough to add in here, I say that because all of you are posting such excellent photo's. Holy crap, great stuff everybody.
> 
> Picture #1 = Shawn Palmer at Sea Otter, I did not take this picture, Chris did of NorCal Photo.
> #2 me in Moab
> ...


One last kook shot of me on the snow bike carving hard.


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

Wow, that's really nice!


----------



## DudeDah (Jan 28, 2004)

derek1 said:


> great thread and photos some of my recent favorites.
> 
> Chehalis western trail
> 
> ...


YIKES! Easy on the PS there friend. Pushed 'em a little too far.


----------



## icegeek (Feb 16, 2004)

DudeDah said:


> YIKES! Easy on the PS there friend. Pushed 'em a little too far.


YIKES! Easy on the quoting long strings of other's photos, eh?


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

icegeek said:


> Reminds me of a not-so-great shot of mine from last week
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yours has a "spookier" effect.

What's the light source? I can't tell.


----------



## icegeek (Feb 16, 2004)

scorpionwoman said:


> ...
> What's the light source? I can't tell.


Sliding into Moab under the cover of darkness I came upon this freakshow. I was like WTF? A UFO strafing run? Closer inspection revealed a monster P/U towing a trailer packed with studio lights, shining up to the canyon walls. In the distance music was heard. I figured movie. But no, I was leter to learn that my first instinct was right, it was a freakshow: Canyonlands by Night


----------



## DudeDah (Jan 28, 2004)

icegeek said:


> YIKES! Easy on the quoting long strings of other's photos, eh?


Nice one Clark, you can put you clothes back on now.


----------



## Go Kart Motzart (Jan 2, 2004)

DudeDah said:


> YIKES! Easy on the PS there friend. Pushed 'em a little too far.


What are you talking about? Good pics, well composed and taken in the right light.


----------



## anthonys (Jan 22, 2004)

DudeDah said:


> YIKES! Easy on the PS there friend. Pushed 'em a little too far.


? I don't see that. They look like pretty darned amazing images to me.


----------



## Marshall Willanholly (Jan 27, 2004)

A few from a heli-drop in Whistler, BC.


----------



## jparker164 (Mar 2, 2004)

chequamagon said:


> Moab, Utah, Porcupine "overlook", March 17, 2006


I think we were up there later in the day. We saw some tracks pushing out to the overlook and then coming back.

https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=174915


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

From their site: "Every evening during the season, when the sunset and shadows begin to cast a sense of serenity and Quiet beauty on the mighty Colorado River, The Moab Queen 2 begins its ascent upstream." 

So much for the sense of serenity and quiet beauty!

Bizarre.


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

DudeDah said:


> Nice one Clark, you can put you clothes back on now.


Snappy. Damn snappy.

Still, I'm not sure why the hypercritical stance in your original post. "PS" manipulations don't offend me any more than dark-room manipulations, so maybe that's why I'm having a hard time understanding your comment.

In my mind Photography = Art, and an artist has many tools and the creative freedom to employ them.


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

scorpionwoman said:


> "PS" manipulations don't offend me any more than dark-room manipulations, so maybe that's why I'm having a hard time understanding your comment.


Ditto.

Photoshopping in itself is an artform. Graphic art. I wish I could do 1/2 of what people here can do with it...

I'm just happy if I can get the colors to not look washed out.

I might get flamed for this (oh - eek) but I would venture to say that about 99.9% of the pictures that show up on here where anyone says "Wow!" have been run through the 'shop to some degree. Even if it looks great in person, manipulating that to look good on the web is something else entirely.


----------



## DudeDah (Jan 28, 2004)

scorpionwoman said:


> Snappy. Damn snappy.
> 
> "PS" manipulations don't offend me any more than dark-room manipulations,
> 
> In my mind Photography = Art, and an artist has many tools and the creative freedom to employ them.


I agree with you for the most part, but with any tool, especially in the sense of where making ART is concerned, knowing when to STOP is just as important as knowing HOW to you use said tool. The tool did not in any way make up for any lacking skill in this case, it was used as an attempt to enhance what was skillfuilly taken, but pushed to a point where it begins to make a negative affect and look fake. That's all.


----------



## edemtbs (Apr 12, 2005)

anthonys said:


> I had watched in dismay as three figures inched their way up a massive sand dune before I clued in to the fact that they spoiled one picture but made another.


Those three figures make that picture as great as it is. Puny humans stepping into the huge, beautiful and wild world. Awesome!


----------



## Cycle Nomad (Aug 30, 2005)

*...*

Fall in the Taconic-Hereford 909 area. Hudson Valley NY


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

Well, then there's that whole eye-of-the-beholder thing. For some reason, you seem negatively effected when most are positively so. A right sensitive fellow, visually speaking.  

Not that you aren't entitled to your tastes. Just recognize that you might sound a bit over-the-top if you voice them in such a dismissive manner.

Okay, who's got more pretty pictures?? :thumbsup:


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

forkboy said:


> Ditto.
> 
> Photoshopping in itself is an artform. Graphic art. I wish I could do 1/2 of what people here can do with it...
> 
> ...


If one studies the complexities of how film is made and has been engineered over the century it's been around as well as the darkroom and processing complexities, then studies the nature of CMOS and CCD sensors, the coating involved and algorithms to make an image, using photoshop to alter a photo's tone, contrast, and stucture is simple a minor and necessary tweak.

There is nothing "purest" about any photography...except in snapshots by kids with disposable cameras.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

DudeDah said:


> YIKES! Easy on the PS there friend. Pushed 'em a little too far.


Sorry. I think you are in the minority here. Sure a couple are saturated heavily but it's enhances and adds to the feeling. I don't think they were overdone on the PS.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

heavy photoshop...or not? ;-)


----------



## stumpyjs2k3 (Jan 23, 2004)

*some pictures*

Pictures from our home races held last month.


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

lidarman said:


> heavy photoshop...or not? ;-)


Well crap, that makes my puny efforts seem so blasé.  Still, here's a roadie pic from the weekend that's been growing on me.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Crested Butte


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I'll play. A couple of self portraits.


----------



## Jimc (Aug 27, 2005)

lidarman said:


> heavy photoshop...or not? ;-)


Nice!

Rabbit Mtn?


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

*rt* said:


> [edit] oh, and one more - this one's been my wallpaper for ages.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Otero? The old fire tower route before DOE took it back? Those were some of the best views up there.

*Edit*: Nevermind mistaken identity...Sorry. But I rode with you at GITA. That pic looks very similar to some of the terrain on a local Abq. trail that got condemed by our air force base. Great picture!


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

Jessep said:


> The best way to see a place is through the eyes of another like minded individual, and that's the primary reason I visit Passion. So I propose a thread that minimizes text and maximizes photos. Here are three from this summer that I really liked.


Photographer--Ramon Cervantes
Rider--Nate Pardo
Local--Amasa Back Step-up










Me on a chute at upper Porcupine Rim...still have not cleaned that section. Anyone else?


----------



## pspwesty (Feb 27, 2006)

*I can't compete*

Mine don't stack up against most pics in this thread, but here are a few from this year

1. My attempt at being artsy
2. Manyunck Wall 2006
3. Pre-cut trail, that I helped finish off a few weeks later. 
4. 3 Mile Trail, Michaux State Forest, PA
5. Results of a spectacular endo by a riding partner at Michaux
6. Cool off spot
7. My daughter on her first ride


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Mtn. Biker123 said:


> Me on a chute at upper Porcupine Rim...still have not cleaned that section. Anyone else?


We have been distracted by the great photos over cleaning sections it seems to me.


----------



## Mtn. Biker123 (Sep 17, 2005)

lidarman said:


> We have been distracted by the great photos over cleaning sections it seems to me.


Ooops...nevermind the PS argument???


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

Haven't done much picture shootin' this year, but there are a few that came out reasonably ok:

Braun 26 Trix, Leogang, Austria









above Tolmin, Slovenia









Matajur, Slovenia









Matajur, Slovenia









Matajur, Slovenia









A few more of me taken by my friend:

Matajur, Slovenia









above Tolmin, Slovenia









above Tolmin, Slovenia









Marko


----------



## sanmusa (Jun 25, 2004)

Trail riding in Korea... Koreans bury their dead on the hills, so it's common to ride onto a burial site. As long as you are respectful it's no problem.









Another thing you find riding in Korea are old military bunkers.


----------



## hiah (Jul 7, 2006)

wooglin said:


> Well crap, that makes my puny efforts seem so blasé.  Still, here's a roadie pic from the weekend that's been growing on me.


SS or fixie?


----------



## bike_hiker (Feb 15, 2004)

A few favs from my St.George, Utah & Sedona, Arizona trip. 
1-Hurricane Rim trail, UT.
2-Thunder Mtn trail, Sedona, AZ.
3-Goulds Rim trail, UT.
4-Zion Canyon from Angels Landing.


----------



## Roland (Jan 15, 2004)

*Heres mine!*

A little purple shroom caught my eye.
The car was my favorite, shot in Ringwood NJ.
it's coming. brrrrr:thumbsup:


----------



## hizzity (Mar 2, 2006)

here is one of my favs
https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/500/b1.jpg


----------



## Jessep (Dec 1, 2004)

> Another thing you find riding in Korea are old military bunkers.


That's a really cool shrine.. The graves in New England don't weather near that well.

There are some bunkers in Wompatuk state park in MA.. Used to be a military ammo depot in WWII... Now they just have cool graffiti..


----------



## MK_ (Nov 15, 2004)

*a few of my favorites*

This has to be the ultimate stoke thread. Some of the photos are truly outstanding. Here are a few of my favorites from this years.

Early Spring on Moab Rim:










A view from Amasa:










September, again on Amasa:










Late season trek through Continental Divide, near Monarch Pass (RMH 06)










From a trip to San Fran in June. I bought a bike on local craigslist and pedaled it around Bay Area.










_MK


----------



## ATLien (Aug 4, 2006)




----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

nice pics, way to steal my favorite hizzity...


----------



## Al. (Apr 14, 2004)

my snapshots suck compared most of the stuff here, but since I see Bear Creek up there I guess I have to add some more north Georgia trails.

Pinhoti









Mountaintown









Windy Gap









Bear Creek Overlook, same spot as ATLien's pic above:


----------



## r99 (Aug 18, 2006)

This thread rocks. PIN IT


----------



## HOG farmer (Jun 11, 2005)

18 rd.


----------



## Judd97 (Jun 6, 2005)

Some of these shots are amazing. PSPWesty,the shot of the stream looks JUST like Linn Run State Park (also here in PA). 

Nice shots, everyone. Great thread!


----------



## pspwesty (Feb 27, 2006)

The stream is at the bottom of Dead Womans Hollow in Michaux. The water is cold coming off the mountain but it felt so good.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

*Tis the season...*

Into The Pass.









Sled dogs on sastrugi.









Dumped the bike, saved the licorice.









They should all be like this.









Tailwinds.









Looks warm. Not.









Shelter from the storm.









Darkest just before the dawn? True. But *coldest* just after.









Hangout.









Superhighway.









Cheers,

MC


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

Criminy! Gorgeous shots. Almost makes me want to freeze my ass off, too. 

Not.

Are those all from one trip? Where?


----------



## mtbcat (May 15, 2006)

*woodys place*

mikesee


----------



## goRz (May 11, 2005)

4 of mine shots:


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

Wow, #2 and #3 are great! Love all the colors and shapes in the second one. And who doesn't like pretty sunshine?

Nice.


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

here are a couple shots of my friend about halfway down Blacks trail, on an almost perfect day


----------



## Matt22 (Dec 6, 2004)

*First time in Moab...*

...still get the warm and fuzzies!!


----------



## C3Racing (Sep 23, 2006)

jorgemonkey said:


> This thread is gonna be a dialup killer for sure
> 
> Henry Coe State Park, Gilroy CA
> 
> ...


]This thread is gonna be a dialup killer for sure :eekster: Good thing i dont have dial up LOL.. Awsome pics by all:thumbsup:


----------



## Znarf (Nov 12, 2005)

GREAT pics. I´d love to go out and ride, rightnow. but my shocks rebound is blown and I am sick, but I´ll hit the trails on my 12$ SSer on monday :thumbsup: (could try to ride tomorrow, but that would lead to longer my sickness and maybe make more recovering days necessary )

BTW: I am trying to upload a couple of pics, but when I hit the upload button it takes a while and then says: unable to load ...
Is it my computer or is it the forum ?


----------



## Unwritten (Oct 6, 2006)

My best shot:

Google Earth coordinates: 
LA: 53°10'45.45"N
LO: 5°50'4.45"E

Teerns / The Netherlands


----------



## Jessep (Dec 1, 2004)

go to:

allyoucanupload.com

browse for pic's, resize to 800x600, hit upload

once uploaded, copy "direct link to image" then go back to MTBR, click the image button next to the link button above, and paste image link.

Presto, high quality hosted images..


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

Jessep said:


>


Yowza! Too cool! Where??


----------



## Go Kart Motzart (Jan 2, 2004)

Awesome shots everyone. Best thread in long time.

A few shots taken today. I love fall.


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

Wow, very nice shots. I especially like this one.



Go Kart Motzart said:


>


----------



## ThoughtfulPirate (Jan 2, 2003)

From this semester so far. Some riding and some trails I'm building.
































































old fav from colorado.


----------



## Jessep (Dec 1, 2004)

Case Mountain in CT... It's a really creepy section of trail, and I tried to make the picture do it justice. It gets so closed in, you have to put your head down, like going through a tunnel.


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

It has so much character, it would definitely get knick-named by folks I ride with. Dark Forest. Elfin Woods. The Snow White Run. Something like that.

Or perhaps it already has one?

Yes, I think your photo captured the feel quite nicely. Well done.


----------



## dethstar (Nov 6, 2006)

Abstract one









Couple of _old_ bmx ones










Bump to nose wheelie










Very wet jumping in the forest


----------



## stib (Dec 29, 2003)

A couple from my last ride.


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

That first one is really quite nice: the sky, the silhouetted rider. Did you manage that with a timer?


----------



## Judd97 (Jun 6, 2005)

I like your second shot Stib. Nice photos!


----------



## stib (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks guys. Scorpionwoman, I simply took a picture of my friend just before he started his descent. The camera was set to expose the sky, making my friend look dark. I did some post-processing in Photoshop to darken my friend a bit more. The second shot is a picture of me taken by my friend with my camera. Gotta say that 5fps makes capturing "the moment" a whole lot easier! Thanks for the nice comments guys.


----------



## anthonys (Jan 22, 2004)

mas y mas


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

The first one: lovely, just lovely.

The last one: are those ducks still upside down?? Poor fellows.


----------



## Pete (Dec 11, 2003)

From a ride this weekend.


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

scorpionwoman said:


> The last one: are those ducks still upside down?? Poor fellows.


I think they're frozen in the ice.


----------



## notaknob (Apr 6, 2004)

*Current Wallpaper*

Most of my pictures aren't that great. This one was in the first 100 I took with my camera back in 02.

Talcione, IT on my Tour de Poggibonsi.


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

forkboy said:


> I think they're frozen in the ice.


I wondered what that chill was in the air.

Forkboy, I see you are still likin' the pie! :thumbsup:


----------



## forkboy (Apr 20, 2004)

scorpionwoman said:


> Forkboy, I see you are still likin' the pie! :thumbsup:


I think I still like pie... been a shortage around here lately. Apple cobbler is the closest I've been to pie in months.



But I did have some really good Peanut-butter oatmeal chocolate-chip cookies in Moab the other weekend.


----------



## Iceman69 (Oct 30, 2005)

South Florida


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

forkboy said:


> I think I still like pie... been a shortage around here lately. Apple cobbler is the closest I've been to pie in months.
> 
> 
> 
> But I did have some really good Peanut-butter oatmeal chocolate-chip cookies in Moab the other weekend.


Ha ha ha. A little cookie on the side, eh?


----------



## stib (Dec 29, 2003)

Pete, sweet photo...
Anthonys, I love the ambience of the second to last photo. Great shot.

Here are a couple more of mine...


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Couple of non-riding shots


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

A couple more....


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

Is anyone else getting thirsty?

Just kidding. Nice water shots! Is the color in that fiirst one accurate?


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

The black-and-white one is really cool! Did you see Jessep's one with spooky trees?

Where was yours taken?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

scorpionwoman said:


> Is anyone else getting thirsty?
> 
> Just kidding. Nice water shots! Is the color in that fiirst one accurate?


All 3 are just as they came off the camera. No color enhancement.


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

sgltrak said:


> All 3 are just as they came off the camera. No color enhancement.


Wow, that turquoise water is amazing! Where is that?


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

scorpionwoman said:


> Wow, that turquoise water is amazing! Where is that?


Taken from the Queen Charlotte Track overlooking Resolution Bay north-east of Picton, NZ.


----------



## Jessep (Dec 1, 2004)

A little bit of heaven..


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

Pete said:


> From a ride this weekend.


See, with a schrader valve you wouldn't have gotten that cool shot.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

scorpionwoman said:


> The black-and-white one is really cool! Did you see Jessep's one with spooky trees?
> 
> Where was yours taken?


Thanks. Yeah, that's what reminded me about this shot.

This is in Thousand Oaks, CA - Los Padres Trail, near the Los Robles Switchbacks.


----------



## Judd97 (Jun 6, 2005)

Wow Jessep, nice one. Would you mind if I used that as a desktop background?


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

that is an awesome shot. it does look like heaven. man that is such a neat shot.


----------



## edray (Oct 3, 2004)

Hey here are a couple shots I had stashed 

1+2 are from a ride two weeks ago at sunset which was also amazing while riding
3,4,+5 are from a ride with a friend about a month ago. All are in Hartshorne Woods, NJ


----------



## ®andyA (Dec 23, 2003)

Oops... double post


----------



## ®andyA (Dec 23, 2003)

So I got to playing around with night photos...


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

Great star-filled background! 

(If I'd been paying attention in my undergrad general-studies astronomy course, I'd be able to name that constellation on the left side of the pic.  )


----------



## Tballgame87 (May 11, 2006)

*Amature photographer*

When I opened this thread up I smugly was thinking that my photos would be the best on here....i've found that to be quite untrue. Here are mine. I'm proud of them but very envious of some of the others i've seen.

Background of these pictures: I'm a student at Western Carolina University. These are my friends that love to push their bikes and fly as high as they can around campus. My rush comes from being 6 inches away from them while they're flying through the air and getting pictures of them.





































Only a few, I keep taken em and keep tryin to get better.


----------



## Rock Force (Oct 13, 2006)

Random:


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

scorpionwoman said:


> (If I'd been paying attention in my undergrad general-studies astronomy course, I'd be able to name that constellation on the left side of the pic.  )


ORION


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

sgltrak said:


> ORION


Okay, okay, you don't have to YELL!



Thanks for the info.


----------



## SlowerThenSnot (Jul 16, 2004)

*A few*

All kinds of fun pics!

Here's a few of mine A few were takin by ED! Thanks!


----------



## psychobillycadillac (Dec 6, 2005)

I appologize if this question has already been answered ( I skiped to the end to ask this question) but what kinds of camera does everyone use? I currently shoot w/ a Canon Powershot AD640, but am looking for something a little bit more compact to take on my rides. Any help is great, thanks


----------



## ®andyA (Dec 23, 2003)

sgltrak said:


> Originally Posted by sgltrak
> ORION





scorpionwoman said:


> Okay, okay, you don't have to YELL!
> 
> Thanks for the info.


Yup, Orion the Hunter is the constellation.

Funny story... I had just finished up cleaning and washing the bike for the season that afternoon and I put the bike in house. But that night was as clear as glass and the stars were out in full force. I had the following day off from work, so later that night - and on impulse - I decided to take the bike out for some shots under the stars (this was around 12:30). With the winter months Orion is lording over the night sky so I decided to use as much of Orion as my backdrop as I could. The funny part... my nieghbors kid comes driving home at 12:30 and sees me setting up my shot in the front yard... We exchanged friendly words (really) on how crazy I am, then I go about shooting. :thumbsup:


----------



## nwmtb (Jan 3, 2004)

*snow ride from last year*

a couple of my favorite pics from this last year out with my good pal...pugsley'n, drinkin beerz' and spendin' a day in the woods.


----------



## stib (Dec 29, 2003)

Some pictures from today.


----------



## Rock Force (Oct 13, 2006)

The view in that last one is beautiful.


----------



## Jessep (Dec 1, 2004)

> what kinds of camera does everyone use? I currently shoot w/ a Canon Powershot AD640, but am looking for something a little bit more compact to take on my rides.


I think You are looking for this


----------



## Twisted Trail (Oct 13, 2006)

*atmosphere*

I have taken a lot of action shots, but for some reason I keep coming back to these two as a couple of my favorites. 
"Ghost rider" is just spooky, if nothing else.

I like to capture the atmosphere of the mtn biking setting in shots.


----------



## stib (Dec 29, 2003)

I really like the second shot. Great capture.


----------



## KarlosPirahna (Sep 6, 2005)

Here's a few of my favourite shots from this year


----------



## KarlosPirahna (Sep 6, 2005)

And a few more, to show that we do actually have a summer....


----------



## scorpionwoman (Jul 7, 2006)

What a beautiful countryside. And I love that rocky downhill! Man!

I'm curious: the flower in the forefront of the first shot, do you guys call that "Queen Anne's Lace"? (That's what folks call it in the region of the US that I'm from.)


----------



## BeanMan (Jul 6, 2006)

Beanman


----------



## rm_racer (Feb 3, 2006)

oh my stumpjumper those rocks look like heaven! how often is it overcast? i love overcast. maybe because it's so rare here in the desert. awesome shots.


----------



## TrailVictim (Sep 20, 2004)

*My Son*

Nuff said!!


----------



## smalbikpro (Aug 3, 2006)

Roland said:


> A little purple shroom caught my eye.
> The car was my favorite, shot in Ringwood NJ.
> it's coming. brrrrr:thumbsup:


is that the car thats in the chimney rock park? i have a few pics of that too :thumbsup:


----------



## stucol (Jun 26, 2006)

Not that i am an expert by any means, but i think the plant in the foreground of Mr Pirahna's photo is Common Hogweed (Heracleum sphondylium).

Loads of it in the UK.

Unfortunately, we also have the Japanese version, Giant Hogweed, which is a really nasty plant. Get the sap on you and you get hypersensitivity to sunlight over the affected area.
And it is extremly difficult to eradicate. Loves riverbanks.


----------



## ATLien (Aug 4, 2006)

Jessep said:


>


Did anyone see that this picture from Jesse made it into dirtrag issue #125. Good job Jesse!


----------



## trekmike (Aug 27, 2004)

*He gave up mountain biking for this!!*


----------



## Rainier (Feb 10, 2005)

*Assorted*

Just a few quick ones from around Santa Fe and one from Sedona.

Borrego - Santa Fe National Forest 









La Tierra - Santa Fe, N.Mex. Junior putting his Evil DOC up in the air on the small line. 









Sedona, AZ - On the way to Interbike '06. Always a good stop.


----------



## Jessep (Dec 1, 2004)

ATLien said:


> Did anyone see that this picture from Jesse made it into dirtrag issue #125. Good job Jesse!


Hey thanks!, I'll have to go pick up an issue....

Must've been the red nipples, I knew I got them for a reason..


----------



## Gizmo (Jan 12, 2004)

*Castle Valley from Porcupine Rim*

Taken from campsite on Porcupine rim in 2005


----------



## ickleoriental (Nov 25, 2005)

*biking in kajang, malaysia*







​


----------



## KarlosPirahna (Sep 6, 2005)

scorpionwoman said:


> What a beautiful countryside. And I love that rocky downhill! Man!
> 
> I'm curious: the flower in the forefront of the first shot, do you guys call that "Queen Anne's Lace"? (That's what folks call it in the region of the US that I'm from.)


I believe that your Queen Anne's lace is commonly called Cow parsley over here, though surely it must have been Q.A.L. when it was introduced to America ?


----------



## KarlosPirahna (Sep 6, 2005)

rm_racer said:


> oh my stumpjumper those rocks look like heaven! how often is it overcast? i love overcast. maybe because it's so rare here in the desert. awesome shots.


If you were referring to my shots, it's very often overcast here, too often for my liking, though we are lucky with the varied terrain over here but it gets vey muddy in winter. I'd gladly trade places for some of your desert routes for a couple of weeks!!!

I like biking when it's hot, but my wife isn't so keen, she actually prefers it a little overcast.


----------

